# meillä on sosiaalisia velvoitteita ilman, että ...



## Gavril

Terve kamut,

Minulla on vaikeuksia jäsentää/ymmärtää lihavoimaani virkettä:



> –*Kyllä meillä on sosiaalisia velvoitteita ilman, että siinä tulee rahaa, että näin paljon pitää maksaa unkarilaisille, ettei unkarilaisia pahoinpidellä. *Ei se näin voi mennä, Pietikäinen sanoi.



Ensilukemasta tulkitsin virkkeen tarkoittavan

"Meillä riittää jo sosiaallisia velvoitteita, joten emme voi tällä hetkellä maksaa niin paljon rahaa unkarilaisille, *jotta* unkarilaisten pahoinpiteleminen lopetetaan."

Tämä ei kuulosta oikealta. Virke kuulostaa kuitenkin järkevämmältä jos se ymmärretään näin:

"Emme voi tällä hetkellä maksa niin paljon rahaa unkarilaisille. Ensimmäiseksi meillä on velvoitteita [*ryhtyä toimenpiteisiin*], *ettei* unkarilaisia pahoinpidellä."

Kestääköhän tämä tulkinta?

Hyvää viikonloppua,
G


----------



## Määränpää

In spontaneous speech syntax is not always perfect... Without the context the phrase was completely incomprehensible to me. Links to newspaper articles aren't forbidden in this forum, are they? 


> Sampo Terhon mielestä EU:n ei pidä puuttua jäsenvaltioiden kansalliseen päätöksentekoon, koska vaatimukset johtaisi_vat_ siihen, että EU:n pitäisi myös rahoittaa vaatimiaan hankkeita. Europarlamentaarikko Sirpa Pietikäinen (kok.) haastoi Terhoa.
> 
> –Kyllä meillä on sosiaalisia velvoitteita ilman, että siinä tulee rahaa, että näin paljon pitää maksaa unkarilaisille, ettei unkarilaisia pahoinpidellä. Ei se näin voi mennä, Pietikäinen sanoi.


~"We do have social obligations, and this doesn't mean that it's a question of money, a question of a certain amount we would have to pay to the Hungarians so that they wouldn't abuse other Hungarians. This can't be the way it is," Pietikäinen said.

(According to the article, Sampo Terho said that the EU shouldn't pressure member states to respect human rights, because in that case the EU would be obliged to finance human rights projects in those member states.)


----------



## Hakro

Moi Gavril,

Ehkä määränpään tulkinta on oikea, ehkä ei. Olen tavannut Pietikäisen ja joutunut toteamaan, että useinkaan ei voi olla varma, mitä hän mahtaa tarkoittaa. 

Tässä tilanteessa toimittajan velvollisuus olisi ollut kysyä, mitä Pietikäinen tarkoittaa, eikä vain toistaa, mitä Pietikäinen on sattunut sanomaan. Pietikäisen sanoista ei pirukaan ota selvää.

Tosin ei Pietikäinen ole ainoa poliitikko, josta voidaan sanoa samaa: "Ajatus voi katkeilla mutta puhe ei koskaan."


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos Hakro ja MP.

Määränpää, ensi kerran kun vastaat suomeksi tekemääni kysymykseen, voisitko tehdä vastauksesikin suomeksi? Sinähän näytät hallitsevan oikein hyvin englannin, mutta minulla on vielä hirveästi opittavaa/harjoitettavaa ennen kuin saavutan vastaavan suomen kielen taidon.  (Ja harjoittelutilaisuuksia on vähän.)


----------



## fillertombay

Just wanted to chime in here and say I perfectly understand wanting to get more practice as Finnish whenever possible, but also appreciate it when stuff on here is answered in English so that the whole community can understand(seeing as how English is pretty much the default language on these forum). Without at least the English translation, like Määränpää provided, it's arguably more difficult to get any use out of the questions/answers put up on here for the average user who isn't real advanced in their comprehension. And you, Gavril, do tend to have a lot of interesting questions so I hate for others to be missing out!


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Määränpää, ensi kerran kun vastaat suomeksi tekemääni kysymykseen, voisitko tehdä vastauksesikin suomeksi? Sinähän näytät hallitsevan oikein hyvin englannin, mutta minulla on vielä hirveästi opittavaa/harjoitettavaa ennen kuin saavutan vastaavan suomen kielen taidon.  (Ja harjoittelutilaisuuksia on vähän.)





fillertombay said:


> Just wanted to chime in here and say I perfectly understand wanting to get more practice as Finnish whenever possible, but also appreciate it when stuff on here is answered in English so that the whole community can understand(seeing as how English is pretty much the default language on these forum). Without at least the English translation, like Määränpää provided, it's arguably more difficult to get any use out of the questions/answers put up on here for the average user who isn't real advanced in their comprehension. And you, Gavril, do tend to have a lot of interesting questions so I hate for others to be missing out!


Suomeksi kirjoittamisessa on paljon suurempi vastuu: silloin joutuu (tahtomattaan) olemaan esimerkkinä siitä, miten suomea kirjoitetaan. Pitäisi kai lisätä allekirjoitukseen jokin vastuuvapauslauseke, että en mene takuuseen tekstin oikeakielisyydestä. Lisäksi myös selkokielen kirjoittaminen (~dumbing down – anteeksi!) vaatii vaivannäköä.

Tässä vielä suomenkielinen tulkintani, joka, kuten Hakro sanoi, on ehkä oikein, ehkä ei. (So not, kunhan hyppy kulkee.)





> –Kyllä meillä on sosiaalisia velvoitteita ilman, että siinä tulee rahaa *meidän maksettavaksemme; *että [sarkasmi alkaa] näin paljon pitää maksaa unkarilaisille, ettei unkarilaisia pahoinpidellä. [/sarkasmi päättyy] Ei se näin voi mennä, Pietikäinen sanoi.


----------

